# Dana white sparring



## Headhunter (Aug 15, 2017)

Just had this pop up on twitter of dana white sparring when he was going to box tito and wow....that was painful to watch. It's likely for white the fight didnt happen he looked awful, no head movement no real comiteal to his attacks his other dropping when he punches and he's meant to have trained boxing in the past...also where did he find the guy he was sparring.

Thought it'd be fun to share

UFC President Dana White Enters The BEAST MODE In Sparring Session.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Just had this pop up on twitter of dana white sparring when he was going to box tito and wow....that was painful to watch. It's likely for white the fight didnt happen he looked awful, no head movement no real comiteal to his attacks his other dropping when he punches and he's meant to have trained boxing in the past...also where did he find the guy he was sparring.
> 
> Thought it'd be fun to share
> 
> UFC President Dana White Enters The BEAST MODE In Sparring Session.


Looks out of shape to me.  Not ragging on the guy, it just reminds me of how I look when I'm out of shape.  Being out of shape sucks unless you are just laying around doing nothing. lol.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 16, 2017)

I question the premise of the video.  He was in the ring with two different guys. The second guy looked like he was wearing a long sleeve button up shirt. Both opponents obviously have zero boxing skill. Not once did Dana throw a punch to anywhere other than the other guys stomach and often left himself way open.
THIS IS NOT A SPARING VIDEO. 
this looks like Dana in his own private home ring with his friends screwing around.   It is obvious to me he was working down to the other guys level. Anyone who thinks this is an honest sparring video doesn't have the eyes and knowledge to know the difference.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 16, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> I question the premise of the video.  He was in the ring with two different guys. The second guy looked like he was wearing a long sleeve button up shirt. Both opponents obviously have zero boxing skill. Not once did Dana throw a punch to anywhere other than the other guys stomach and often left himself way open.
> THIS IS NOT A SPARING VIDEO.
> this looks like Dana in his own private home ring with his friends screwing around.   It is obvious to me he was working down to the other guys level. Anyone who thinks this is an honest sparring video doesn't have the eyes and knowledge to know the difference.


This is from when he was going to box tito Ortiz and it was in the zuffa gym there's other videos of him working out in the same gym and Peter welch was there during this


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 16, 2017)

the time frame of when the clip was made has no significance.  he is not actually sparring.  so to say this is a representation of his skills is completely misleading. i am not saying he is a great boxer. he admits himself that his trainer told him he doesnt have what it takes to be a competitive boxer.  i think you are correct this is the Zuffa office basement gym.  i think these are just some guys from the office having fun and the label of "Dana white sparring"  is nothing but click bait for the adds on the web sight to get traffic.


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 1, 2017)

Damm I've seen street fights with more skill


----------



## JP3 (Sep 1, 2017)

It's good for White that he runs & promotes fights and doesn't actually engage in them himself.


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 1, 2017)

JP3 said:


> It's good for White that he runs & promotes fights and doesn't actually engage in them himself.


Yeah he talks so much **** to his fighters and talks down about certain fighters abilities and game plans yet he wouldn't even beat Jason Thacker off tuf 1.


----------



## MartiaLee (Sep 7, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Damm I've seen street fights with more skill



I agree


----------

